# Blöde Produkthinweise



## Fr34z0r (21. Oktober 2009)

Hab grade etwas im Internet gefunden, ich fands ziemlich amüsant.

Vielleicht kennt ihr auch noch solche Hinweise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn ja, Posten erwünscht!

Folgendes habe ich bei www.deecee.de gefunden:



Falls es noch mehr Beweise braucht, dass die menschliche Rasse durch Dummheit zum Scheitern verurteilt ist - hier einige ECHTE Packungsaufschriften von verschiedenen 

Konsumartikeln: 



1. Auf einem Föhn von Sears: 

'Nicht während des Schlafes benutzen'. 

(Mist, das ist die einzige Gelegenheit, wo ich Zeit hätte, mir die Haare zu machen) 



2. Auf einer Tüte Fritos (Chips): 

'Sie könnten schon gewonnen haben! Kein Kauf nötig! Details innen liegend'. 

(Anscheinend das Spezialangebot für Ladendiebe) 



3. Auf einem Stück Seife der Firma Dial: 

'Anleitung: Wie normale Seife benutzen.' 

(Und wie geht das...?) 



4. Auf Tiefkühlkost von Swansons: 

'Serviervorschlag: Auftauen.' 

(Aber das ist 'nur' ein Vorschlag) 



5. Auf Tiramisu von Tesco´s (auf die Unterseite aufgedruckt): 

'Nicht umdrehen'. 

(Hoppla, schon zu spät!) 



6. Auf einem Bread-Pudding von Marks & Spencer: 

'Das Produkt ist nach dem Kochen heiß'. 

(Ist nicht wahr??!! Echt?!) 



7. Auf der Verpackung eines Rowenta-Bügeleisens: 

'Die Kleidung nicht während des Tragens bügeln'. 

(Aber das hätte doch noch mehr Zeit gespart?) 



8. Auf Boot´s Hustenmedizin für Kinder: 

'Nach der Einnahme dieser Medizin nicht Autofahren oder Maschinen bedienen'. 

(Wir könnten viel für die Vermeidung von Arbeitsunfällen tun, wenn wir nur diese erkälteten 5-jährigen Kinder von den Gabelstaplern wegbringen würden.) 



9. Auf Nytol Schlafmittel: 

'Achtung: Kann Müdigkeit verursachen' 

(Nichts anderes haben wir gehofft) 



10. Auf den meisten Weihnachtslichterketten: 

'Für innen und außen'. 

(Und wo nicht?) 



11. Auf einer japanischen Küchenmaschine: 

'Nicht für die anderen Benutzungen zu benutzen'. 

(Zugegebenermaßen, jetzt sind wir neugierig]) 



12. Auf Nüssen von Sainsbury´s: 

'Achtung: enthält Nüsse'. 

(BLITZNACHRICHT!!!) 



13. Auf einer Packung Nüsse von American Airlines: 

'Anleitung: Packung öffnen, Nüsse essen.' 

(Schritt 3: Mit Swissair fliegen) 



14. Auf einem Superman-Kostüm für Kinder: 

'Das Tragen dieses Kleidungsstücks ermöglicht es nicht, zu fliegen'. 

(Hier ist nicht die Firma schuld, sondern die Eltern!!!)


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Oktober 2009)

Auf den Ütjes-packungen steht auchimmer drauf

"Achtung kann SPUREN enthalten"

(holy crap nur spuren? was ess ich denn da grad)


----------



## Artherk (21. Oktober 2009)

"Der inhalt dieses behälters ist nicht brennbar"

*schon nützlich bei nem feuerlöscher..*


----------



## Fr34z0r (21. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Auf den Ütjes-packungen steht auchimmer drauf
> 
> "Achtung kann SPUREN enthalten"
> 
> (holy crap nur spuren? was ess ich denn da grad)



Genauso wundere ich mich öfters, wieso Erdnüsse Spuren von Eiern enthalten könnten :>


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Oktober 2009)

Fr34z0r schrieb:


> Genauso wundere ich mich öfters, wieso Erdnüsse Spuren von Eiern enthalten könnten :>


ok ich glaube wir wurden von der Erdnussindustrie jahrelang betrogen das sind gar keine Erdnüsse Oo


----------



## Artherk (21. Oktober 2009)

bäh ich will gar net wissen was des isxD


----------



## Fr34z0r (21. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ok ich glaube wir wurden von der Erdnussindustrie jahrelang betrogen das sind gar keine Erdnüsse Oo



Okay, nu machst mich nachdenklich..wobei..Erdnussaroma wird ja auch durch Holzspäne "hergestellt" :/


----------



## Lillyan (21. Oktober 2009)

Fr34z0r schrieb:


> 1. Auf einem Föhn von Sears:
> 
> 'Nicht während des Schlafes benutzen'.
> 
> (Mist, das ist die einzige Gelegenheit, wo ich Zeit hätte, mir die Haare zu machen)


Gar nicht mal so ungewöhnlich... ich kenne mehrere Leute, die sich vor dem einschlafen den Fön anstellen und das Bett anheizen und dabei gern mal einschlafen.


----------



## sarika (21. Oktober 2009)

aus einem alten handbuch von der bundeswehr glaube ich....

mit einbrechender dämmerung, ist mit zunehmender dunkelheit zu rechnen.
 (wer hätte das wohl gedacht)


ab einer wassertiefe von einem meter hat der soldat selbständig zu schwimmen.
 (wer würde das nicht tun)


beim erreichen der baumkrone, muß der soldat das klettern einstellen.
 (aber wiso denn blos)






und es gibt auch noch nette dinge in den usa zu finden, ...... hab grade aber keine lust zum suchen

und wenn man manche warnungen in bedinungsanleitungen von elektrogeräten überfliegt, ist meist auch ein schmunzler darin verborgen.


----------



## Artherk (21. Oktober 2009)

seltsame leute... lillyan^^
hab ich grad bei nem alten produkt gefunden...
*vorsicht der inhalt dieses produkts ist heiß*
nicht so ungewöhnlich für ne wärmflasche
oder auf meiner heitzdecke...
*produkt entfaltet seine volle leistung nur mit strom*
ach ne ich dachte die wird mit solarenergie betrieben


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Oktober 2009)

Fr34z0r schrieb:


> Okay, nu machst mich nachdenklich..wobei..Erdnussaroma wird ja auch durch Holzspäne "hergestellt" :/


Oo holy shit ich glaub ich werd niewieder was essen mit erdnussarmoma

A: Hey was isstn da
B: Erdnussflips
C: oh cool du kaust grad auf ner kiefer rum
A: oO
B: Oo
C: :>



Lillyan schrieb:


> Gar nicht mal so ungewöhnlich... ich kenne mehrere Leute, die sich vor dem einschlafen den Fön anstellen und das Bett anheizen und dabei gern mal einschlafen.


ähm wärmflasche?
ähm Dinkelkissen (kann auch reis oder son zeug rein)


----------



## Wowneuling (21. Oktober 2009)

Die meisten im Eingangspost genannten Hinweise scheinen mir aus Amerika zu kommen. Dort ist sowas üblich. In Amerika sollten Firmen, wenn sie einer Klage entgehen wollen, wirklich alles ausschliessen. Auch Dinge die sich allein durch die Logik verbieten. Denn die Gerichte in Amerika sind meist der Ansicht, dass der Verbraucher gewisse Dinge nicht wissen muss. Auch wenn sie jeder weiß.

Ich denke jeder kennt die Story, bei der eine Amerikanerin ihre Katze in eine Mikrowelle gesteckt hat um diese zu trocknen. Die Katze überlebte leider nicht und die Katzenbesitzerin zog vor Gericht. Schliesslich stand nirgends ein Warnhinweis. Das Gericht gab ihr Recht. Ob die Story nun 100% stimmt oder nicht, das sind normale amerikanische Verhältnisse.


----------



## shadow24 (21. Oktober 2009)

die Anweisungen sind witzig,aber zeugen nicht immer nur von menschlicher Dummheit,sondern von Vorsicht,denn gerade in den USA werden gerne mal Verfahren angestrebt über die man nur den Kopf schütteln kann,wobei aber viele Hersteller schon einen ganze Menge Geld verloren haben udn deswegen teilweise kaum nachvollziehbare Hinweise in Anleitungen reinschreiben.dient denen nur um nicht verklagt zu werden.hier ein passender Fall aus den USA:
Merv Grazinski aus Oklahoma City war stolzer Besitzer eines 10 Meter langen Motor Home der Marke Winnebago. Während der Fahrt verliess er den Fahrersitz und bereitete sich einen Kaffee in der Kabine. Das führerlose Vehikel schoss über den Strassenrand hinaus und drehte sich im Kreise. Was übrig blieb, war ein schrottreifes Fahrzeug. Der findige Fahrer verklagte darauf die Firma, weil im Manual kein Hinweis zu finden war, dass man während der Fahrt das Steuer nicht verlassen dürfe, um einen Kaffee zuzubereiten. Das Gericht sprach dem "Hirnlosen" 1,75 Millionen Dollar zu plus die Kosten für eine neues Motor Home. Die Herstellerfirma nahm dann sofort in dem Manual eine Passage auf, dass man während der Fahrt den Fahrersitz nicht verlassen darf.
Edit:@wowneuling:zwei dumme ein Gedanke?


----------



## Fr34z0r (21. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Oo holy shit ich glaub ich werd niewieder was essen mit erdnussarmoma
> 
> A: Hey was isstn da
> B: Erdnussflips
> ...


 Solange es schmeckt und man nicht genau weiß, was im Essen drin ist sollte man auch nicht nachforschen, was drin ist .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Oktober 2009)

exakt aus dem grund will ich nicht wissen was im leberkäs oder jeglichen art von burger drin ist


----------



## Uachu (21. Oktober 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> Merv Grazinski aus Oklahoma City war stolzer Besitzer eines 10 Meter langen Motor Home der Marke Winnebago. Während der Fahrt verliess er den Fahrersitz und bereitete sich einen Kaffee in der Kabine. Das führerlose Vehikel schoss über den Strassenrand hinaus und drehte sich im Kreise. Was übrig blieb, war ein schrottreifes Fahrzeug. Der findige Fahrer verklagte darauf die Firma, weil im Manual kein Hinweis zu finden war, dass man während der Fahrt das Steuer nicht verlassen dürfe, um einen Kaffee zuzubereiten. Das Gericht sprach dem "Hirnlosen" 1,75 Millionen Dollar zu plus die Kosten für eine neues Motor Home. Die Herstellerfirma nahm dann sofort in dem Manual eine Passage auf, dass man während der Fahrt den Fahrersitz nicht verlassen darf.
> Edit:@wowneuling:zwei dumme ein Gedanke?




Muss dich schnell verbessern er hat den Fahrersitz verlassen und denn Tempomat angemacht, er dachte durch Tempomat fährt die Kiste von alleine^^


----------



## shadow24 (21. Oktober 2009)

Uachu schrieb:


> Muss dich schnell verbessern er hat den Fahrersitz verlassen und denn Tempomat angemacht, er dachte durch Tempomat fährt die Kiste von alleine^^


stimmt,der Tempomat spielte eine wichtige Rolle dabei.trotzdem hirnrissig während der Fahrt aufzustehen und Kaffee zu kochen.und noch hirnrissiger ihm auch noch Recht zu geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uachu (21. Oktober 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> und noch hirnrissiger ihm auch noch Recht zu geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gott schütze Amerika^^ 

Mehr hab ich dazu nicht zu sagen =)


----------



## Miss Mojo (21. Oktober 2009)

passt nicht so hundertprozentig aber im studivz kann ich mir ein schmunzeln nicht unterdruecken wenn uber dem eigenen Profil gross "Das bist Du!" steht. Ach was??? Und ich hab mich schon gewundert wie ich schon wieder auf soner Spackenseite gelandet bin.

Generell finde ich ja die Vorsicht. Heiss. Hinweise putzig. Aber wie ja schon gesagt wurde, die Firmen schuetzen sich damit. 

Sone Nussallergie scheint auch schon ne heftige Sache zu sein, ich hab schon so viele Produkte gesehen, wo drauf steht "Kann Spuren von Nuessen enthalten" wo ich da snicht erwartet haette. Die muessen halt wohl darauf hinweisen wenn in der gleichen Fabrik irgendwas mit Nuessen hergestellt wird. Anscheinend koennen sich Nusskruemelchen auch ueber die Luft weiter verbreiten^^


----------



## Manowar (21. Oktober 2009)

"Dieses Wochenende im Springfield Stadium!! ..._Die Karten sind nicht zum Verzehr freigegeben_... "
Homer: "Das sagen sie nur wegen mir! :>"

*g*

Das beste war wohl, der Typ mit dem Wohnwagen in den USA.
Der hat den Tempomat angestellt und ist nach hinten gegangen und wollte sich was in der Mikrowelle machen.
Der Wagen ist natürlich von der Straße abgekommen und war danach Schrott.
Die Wohnwagenfirma wurde natürlich verklagt und der Typ bekam Recht zugesprochen,weil! es nicht in der Anleitung stand,dass man das nicht machen darf.


----------



## Lillyan (21. Oktober 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Die Wohnwagenfirma wurde natürlich verklagt und der Typ bekam Recht zugesprochen,weil! es nicht in der Anleitung stand,dass man das nicht machen darf.


Und genau deswegen gibt es so bescheuerte Warnhinweise. Überlegt euch einfach, dass hinter jedem Warnhinweis so eine ähnliche Geschichte steckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auf Kaffeetassen bei McDonalds steht auch "Der Kaffee ist heiß", weil sich eine Frau daran verbrannt hat und McDonalds verklagt hat.


----------



## Artherk (21. Oktober 2009)

yeha ein hoch auf die menschliche dummheit...


----------



## Fr34z0r (21. Oktober 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> yeha ein hoch auf die menschliche dummheit...



Und auf den juristischen Schwachsinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (21. Oktober 2009)

Fr34z0r schrieb:


> Und auf den juristischen Schwachsinn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das aller aller aller Beste war da nen Kerl,der sich 24Zigarren gekauft hat.
Diese hat er gegen Brandschäden versichert und hat die alle gemütlich geraucht.
Nachdem alle aufgeraucht waren,ging er zu seiner Versicherung und wollte Geld sehen.
Die Versicherung stellte sich natürlich quer, aber musste zahlen,nachdem es vor Gericht ging.

Die Versicherung wollte dem aber eins auswischen und verklagte den, wegen 24facher Brandstiftung -> Knast!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Oktober 2009)

ROFL XD


----------



## Cysiaron (21. Oktober 2009)

auf dem etikett einer asiatischen hühnersuppe:
"jetzt neu. mit huhn"

was hatten die bitte vorher als huhnersatz genommen?

packungsbeilage bei nem brechmittel:
"kann zu übelkeit führen"


----------



## Potpotom (21. Oktober 2009)

Naja, wenn man bedenkt dass das amerikanische und englische Recht grösstenteils auf rechtsgültige Urteile (von allen Gerichtsbarkeiten - nicht nur das Oberste) aufgebaut ist, dann sind solche Aufschriften garnicht so ungewöhnlich und zum Schutz des Herstellers welcher bereits einen Prozess, in Ermangelung einer solchen Aufschrift, verloren hat.

Das ist nicht dumm... sondern leider ein notwendiges Übel.

EDIT: Sry, ich hätte wohl weiterlesen sollen.... *schäm*


----------



## Alion (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich denke es liegt auch am Amerikanischen Rechtssystem. Für die ist In dubio pro reo (Im Zweifel für den Angeklagten) ein Fremdwort.
Hier muss man als Kläger die Schuld des Angeklagten beweisen. In der USA muss man als Angeklagter seine Unschuld beweisen.
Mit solchen doofen Hinweisen wollen sich die Firmen nur schützen.


----------



## Davatar (21. Oktober 2009)

Fr34z0r schrieb:


> 5. Auf Tiramisu von Tesco´s (auf die Unterseite aufgedruckt):
> 
> 'Nicht umdrehen'.
> 
> (Hoppla, schon zu spät!)


Das hab ich auf ner Lasagneverpackung auch schon gesehn.


----------



## Kronas (21. Oktober 2009)

Fr34z0r schrieb:


> 5. Auf Tiramisu von Tesco´s (auf die Unterseite aufgedruckt):
> 
> 'Nicht umdrehen'.
> 
> (Hoppla, schon zu spät!)


den fand ich geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lórdarion (21. Oktober 2009)

Aus nem Sicherheitsvideo zur Nintendo Wii:
"and don't spread butter on it."
Wer beschmiert seine Wii mit Butter? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (21. Oktober 2009)

Lórdarion schrieb:


> Aus nem Sicherheitsvideo zur Nintendo Wii:
> "and don't spread butter on it."
> Wer beschmiert seine Wii mit Butter?
> 
> ...


bestimmt wieder irgendjemand in Amerika der sein wii mit Butter beschmiert hat und darauf irgendein Schaden an seiner Konsole hatte.kurz die wii Firma  verklagt weil es nicht in der Anleitung steht das man da nich Butter drauf schmieren darf und seitdem steht das wohl da drauf...


----------



## Bloodletting (21. Oktober 2009)

Wenn man bedenkt, was es für strunzdumme Menschen gibt, besonders in den USA, dann ist das kein Wunder.
Und da Deutschland den USA ja "hinterher rennt", ist es auch kein Wunder, dass Deutschland immer hohler wird.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

ich frag mich echt wie die USA eine weltmacht geworden sind O_o

aber BTT:
ich hab mal auf nem kinderwagwen gelesen:
kind vorm zusammenklappen entfernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (21. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich frag mich echt wie die USA eine weltmacht geworden sind O_o



Das frag ich mich bei deren 45%, die an Übernatürliches glauben, auch. :X


----------



## shadow24 (21. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich frag mich echt wie die USA eine weltmacht geworden sind O_o


letzten Endes sogar durch uns.also durch den 2.Weltkrieg.denn in dem bauten sie die Atombombe, die sie mit Russland zu einer der beiden Weltmächte machte.natürlich nicht nur die Bombe sondern auch die zwei Weltanschauungen.auf der einen Seite Kapitalismus auf der anderen Kommunismus...
aber wir haben sie praktisch dazu gemacht...


----------



## Ghorgoroth (21. Oktober 2009)

haben uns einen "chevrolet nubira" geliehen um in den urlaub zu fahren

auf den außenspiegeln stand oben, "dinge in diesem spiegel entsprechen nicht der tatsächlichen größe" XD


----------



## Davatar (21. Oktober 2009)

Ghorgoroth schrieb:


> haben uns einen "chevrolet nubira" geliehen um in den urlaub zu fahren
> 
> auf den außenspiegeln stand oben, "dinge in diesem spiegel entsprechen nicht der tatsächlichen größe" XD


Hahaha unglaublich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Fehlt nur noch, dass jemand sowas auf ein Fernglas schreibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Oktober 2009)

Klobürste:
Nicht zur Körperhygiene geeignet!


----------



## Potpotom (21. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Wenn man bedenkt, was es für strunzdumme Menschen gibt, besonders in den USA, dann ist das kein Wunder.
> Und da Deutschland den USA ja "hinterher rennt", ist es auch kein Wunder, dass Deutschland immer hohler wird.


Unsere Rechtssysteme sind so verschieden wie sie verschiedener nicht sein könnten... egal.

Alle sagen immer, das Niveau unseres Wissens sinkt und sinkt und sinkt und sinkt. Solchen Leuten kann man wunderbar damit kommen: "Das Niveau sinkt!" - sagte bereits Socrates, als eine Schlussfolgerung daraus, muss euer Niveau ganz schön niedrig sein, oder? Hrhrhr...



Ghorgoroth schrieb:


> auf den außenspiegeln stand oben, "dinge in diesem spiegel entsprechen nicht der tatsächlichen größe" XD


Hehe... das sollte auch auf den Spiegeln vor den Anprobe-Kabinen im Kaufhaus stehen.


----------



## ROCKnLOL (21. Oktober 2009)

bei uns in der backstube auf der ausrollmaschiene: vor dem handeln an der maschiene sicherstellen das keine lebewesen sich auf dem band befinden.


----------



## Camô (21. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Gar nicht mal so ungewöhnlich... ich kenne mehrere Leute, die sich vor dem einschlafen den Fön anstellen und das Bett anheizen und dabei gern mal einschlafen.


Es gibt doch nix Geileres, als sich an einem kalten Winterabend unter die - anfangs noch kalte - Bettdecke zu schlüpfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (21. Oktober 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Ich denke jeder kennt die Story, bei der eine Amerikanerin ihre Katze in eine Mikrowelle gesteckt hat um diese zu trocknen. Die Katze überlebte leider nicht und die Katzenbesitzerin zog vor Gericht. Schliesslich stand nirgends ein Warnhinweis. Das Gericht gab ihr Recht. Ob die Story nun 100% stimmt oder nicht, das sind normale amerikanische Verhältnisse.


Die hab ich noch nicht gehört. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ich hörte mal von einer Frau, die sich bei McD die Zunge an einem heißen Getränk verbrannte und daraufhin klagte. Sie bekam viiiiel Schmerzensgeld und seitdem steht auf den Bechern ein Warnhinweis für heiße Getränke.


----------



## BimmBamm (21. Oktober 2009)

Ghorgoroth schrieb:


> auf den außenspiegeln stand oben, "dinge in diesem spiegel entsprechen nicht der tatsächlichen größe" XD



Bei amerikanischen Wagen ist das sogar bei konvexen[1] Spiegeln Vorschrift:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Objects_in_mi...han_they_appear

[1] Nach außen oder innen gewölber Spiegel? "War das Mädchen brav, ist der Bauch konkav. Hatte das Mädel Sex, ist er allerdings konvex!" (scnr)


----------



## Alion (21. Oktober 2009)

Erinnert mich irgendwie an Futurama. Als Fry sich neue Unterhosen kaufen will, vor dem Spiegel steht und sich als Muskelpaket im Spiegel sieht mit zwei hübschen Frauen an seiner Seite. Und oben steht der Sprung. Leute sind nicht so attraktiv wie sie im Spiegel erscheinen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XXI. (21. Oktober 2009)

Miss schrieb:


> passt nicht so hundertprozentig aber im studivz kann ich mir ein schmunzeln nicht unterdruecken wenn uber dem eigenen Profil gross "Das bist Du!" steht. Ach was??? Und ich hab mich schon gewundert wie ich schon wieder auf soner Spackenseite gelandet bin.
> 
> Generell finde ich ja die Vorsicht. Heiss. Hinweise putzig. Aber wie ja schon gesagt wurde, die Firmen schuetzen sich damit.
> 
> Sone Nussallergie scheint auch schon ne heftige Sache zu sein, ich hab schon so viele Produkte gesehen, wo drauf steht "Kann Spuren von Nuessen enthalten" wo ich da snicht erwartet haette. Die muessen halt wohl darauf hinweisen wenn in der gleichen Fabrik irgendwas mit Nuessen hergestellt wird. Anscheinend koennen sich Nusskruemelchen auch ueber die Luft weiter verbreiten^^



Das kann teilweise daher kommen, dass spezielle Maschinen mit Nussöl gerschmiert werden, da dies recht preiswert und nicht so Geschmacksintensiv ist.


----------



## Perfectenemy (21. Oktober 2009)

Das erinnert mich an die total bescheuerten Gesetze in den USA und Kanada. Man muss also davon ausgehen das die Leute wirklich mal auf diese bescheuerten Ideen gekommen sind wenn sie das jetzt noch extra erwähnen müssen. 

Das heisst dann wohl auch das jemand mal auf die Idee kam einen Elch aus dem Flugzeug zu schmeissen und eine Atombombe in Texas gezündet hat. Armer Elch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (22. Oktober 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich an die total bescheuerten Gesetze in den USA und Kanada. Man muss also davon ausgehen das die Leute wirklich mal auf diese bescheuerten Ideen gekommen sind wenn sie das jetzt noch extra erwähnen müssen.
> 
> Das heisst dann wohl auch das jemand mal auf die Idee kam einen Elch aus dem Flugzeug zu schmeissen und eine Atombombe in Texas gezündet hat. Armer Elch.


Ich stehe gerade ein wenig auf dem Schlauch... steht in Flugzeugen "Keine Elche rauswerfen" oder "Atombomben nicht in Texas abwerfen" oder so ähnlich? Oder waren das Grundsatzentscheidungen vor einem Gericht in den jeweiligen Provinzen?

Das mit dem Elch kann ich mir übrigens vorstellen - aua.

---

Apropos verrückte Gesetze: 
In einem Bundesstaat (weiss nimmer wo) müssen Autofahrer an einer Kreuzung hupen um die Amish nicht zu erschrecken und in Californien ist es verboten aus einer fahrenden U-Bahn graue Hasen mit einer Pistole zu erschießen, mit einem Gewehr geht allerdings. o.O

Aber da gibt es sicher schon irgendwo einen Thread für. Köstlich.

http://www.123recht.net/article.asp?a=3133&ccheck=1


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Oktober 2009)

in kalifornien müssen frauen auch ein mindest oder maximal gewicht aufweisen um bikins tragen zu dürfen XD

also ab ka 90kg ist sense mit bikini^^


----------



## Potpotom (22. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> in kalifornien müssen frauen auch ein mindest oder maximal gewicht aufweisen um bikins tragen zu dürfen XD
> 
> also ab ka 90kg ist sense mit bikini^^


Wenn ich jetzt sage "ich unterstütze dieses Gesetz" ziehe ich wohl böse Blicke an oder? Hrhrhr...


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Oktober 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt sage "ich unterstütze dieses Gesetz" ziehe ich wohl böse Blicke an oder? Hrhrhr...


ich wäre deiner meinung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (22. Oktober 2009)

Auf den Beipackzetteln von Rucksäcken steht seit einigen Jahren, dass man Rucksäcke nicht über den Kopf ziehen darf um sie als Mütze zu tragen. Man würde Atemschwierigkeiten bekommen.
Das steht dort weil eine Mutter geklagt hatte, deren Kind nach dem es sich den Rucksack auf den Kopf gestülpt hatte, fast erstickt war.


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Oktober 2009)

und wir wundern uns das die dummheit nicht ausstirbt


----------



## Davatar (22. Oktober 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ich stehe gerade ein wenig auf dem Schlauch... steht in Flugzeugen "Keine Elche rauswerfen" oder "Atombomben nicht in Texas abwerfen" oder so ähnlich? Oder waren das Grundsatzentscheidungen vor einem Gericht in den jeweiligen Provinzen?
> 
> Das mit dem Elch kann ich mir übrigens vorstellen - aua.


Da hat sicher einer nen Elch mit nem Rentier verwechselt und dachte, Elche (bzw Rentiere) können fliegen, weil die vom Nikolaus das ja auch können. Also wollte er nen Elch in die Freiheit entlassen und schmiss ihn aus dem Flieger raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fr34z0r (22. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> und wir wundern uns das die dummheit nicht ausstirbt



Die Dummheit wird sogar gefördert. Guck dir mal den Lernstoff von Früher in der Schule an, und vergleiche mit dem heutigem Stand:

Frühere Hauptschule ist vom Niveau wie die heutige Realschule.

Deutschland verdummt täglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



( Gibts das Wort "verdummen" eigentlich? :> )


Edit:

Ja, gibt es: http://www.woxikon.de/wort/verdummen.php <.<


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Oktober 2009)

Fr34z0r schrieb:


> Frühere Hauptschule ist vom Niveau wie die heutige Realschule.


was möchtest du mri damit sagen?


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Oktober 2009)

es ist eher umgekehrt das der schulstoff immer schwerer wird bzw. es sogar noch zusätzlich erschwert wird durch solche schnapsidee wie G8

und erläutere mal bitte mit hilfe deines ÜBERRAGENDEN INTELEKTES warum genau realschüler deiner ansicht nach so dumm sind òó und ja schätzelein ich war realschüler :>


----------



## Fr34z0r (22. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> was möchtest du mri damit sagen?



Dir nicht direkt .. bin auch Realschüler, aber viele heutige Realschüler (mich eingeschlossen) würden die Realschule vor ~ 100 Jahren nicht mehr schaffen .. vielleicht noch die Hauptschule .. der Stoff wird auf niedrigeres Niveau gesetzt.

Edit:

Wenn das Niveau geblieben wäre, hätten sehr viele heute keinen Schulabschluss .. um dem Vorzubeugen wurden die Anforderungen für diesen gesenkt


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Oktober 2009)

Öö hö wo lebst du die anforderungen sind gestiegen auch laut der Lehererschaft wird heute Stofftechnisch wesntlich mehr verlangt als früher also bitte


----------



## Fr34z0r (22. Oktober 2009)

Falls ich dich jetzt angegriffen habe, tut's mir Leid.

Ich habe mal Prüfungsaufgaben der Realschule von früher gesehen und fand die Anforderungen um einiges höher als heute. Ich such mal, ob ich einige Aufgaben finden kann.

In meinen Augen sind die Aufgaben früher schwieriger gewesen als heute.


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Oktober 2009)

vom verständnis her vll aber stoffmäßig sicher nicht

edit: ja diese aufgaben würden mich jetzt wirklcih sehr interessieren aber erst nach dem mittagessen also mahlzeit!


----------



## Fr34z0r (22. Oktober 2009)

Guten Hunger!

*such*


----------



## Dolgrim (22. Oktober 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Da hat sicher einer nen Elch mit nem Rentier verwechselt und dachte, Elche (bzw Rentiere) können fliegen, weil die vom Nikolaus das ja auch können. Also wollte er nen Elch in die Freiheit entlassen und schmiss ihn aus dem Flieger raus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und wen hat die Person dann verklagt, weil der Elch nicht fliegen konnte?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowneuling (22. Oktober 2009)

Fr34z0r schrieb:


> Falls ich dich jetzt angegriffen habe, tut's mir Leid.
> 
> Ich habe mal Prüfungsaufgaben der Realschule von früher gesehen und fand die Anforderungen um einiges höher als heute. Ich such mal, ob ich einige Aufgaben finden kann.
> 
> In meinen Augen sind die Aufgaben früher schwieriger gewesen als heute.


Muss ich dir widersprechen. Du wirst diese Prüfungsfragen allesamt nur schwerer finden, weil du auf diese Prüfungsfragen nicht in der Schule vorbereitet wurdest. Auf die heutigen Prüfungsfragen wurdest du hingegen über mehrere Jahre vorbereitet. Ich möchte stark bezweifeln, dass z.B. dein Opa die heutigen Prüfungsfragen beantworten könnte. Früher lag der Schwerpunkt der Schule bei der Muttersprache. Es galt als wichtig, und war es damals sicherlich auch, seine Muttersprache perfekt zu beherrschen. Dementsprechend waren z.B. Prüfungsfragen im Fach Deutsch auch wesentlich tiefgründiger als die heutigen. 

Mittlerweile ist der Schwerpunkt allerdings gewandert. So ist es mittlerweile vorteilhafter mehrere Sprachen zu können. Nichtmehr bei der Qualität sondern bei der Quantität liegt heute die Priorität. Frage doch mal einen deiner älteren Verwandten bzw. Bekannten nach deren Englischkenntnissen.

Auch allein durch die anhaltende Forschung, Entdeckung und Entwicklung sind die heutigen Wissenstandards und somit der Lehrstoff wesentlich umfangreicher. Computer und andere technische Erfindungen sind nur zwei Beispiele von vielen, was Kinder heute lernen, was früher nicht gelehrt wurde. Auch der Bereich der Biologie wurde vor deinen genannten 100 Jahren sicherlich nur halb so tiefgründig angesprochen wie heutzutage. Zum Beispiel wird es Sexualkunde damals sicherlich nicht gegeben haben. Auch in der Chemie oder Physik hat sich binnen 100 Jahren einiges getan, was nun alles vermittelt werden muss. Wie gesagt: die Themen vor rund 100 Jahren waren wesentlich überschaubarer dafür tiefergehender. Als schwieriger würde ich dies allerdings nicht bezeichnen.


----------



## Sin (22. Oktober 2009)

Weiss nicht, ob es schonmal gepostet wurde, aber:

Es werden jedes Jahr die "dämlichsten" Sprüche in Bedienungsanleitungen gekührt.
Oft sind diese Sprüche nur wegen den Amerikanern drin, da die es schaffen, eine Firma wegen jeden scheiss zu verklagen. 

Gab 2 Sprüche die damals gewonnen haben:

Mikrowelle:
Diese Mikrowelle ist nicht geeignet um damit Katzen zu trocknen (Eine Amerikanerin hat das wohl versucht und dann die Firma verklagt weil die Katze tot war)

Kinderwagen:
Vor dem Zusammenklappen, bitte Kind entfernen.


----------



## Davatar (22. Oktober 2009)

Dolgrim schrieb:


> Und wen hat die Person dann verklagt, weil der Elch nicht fliegen konnte?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Der Elch wird wohl auf irgendwas raufgefallen sein und der Besitzer des Hauses/Autos/Wasauchimmer hat dann die Fluggesellschaft verklagt...oder so... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (22. Oktober 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Kinderwagen:
> Vor dem Zusammenklappen, bitte Kind entfernen.


Ok das finde ich jetzt übel. 
Jeder der selbst Kinder hat würde nie einen Kinderwagen zusammenklappen wenn das Kind noch dinn ist. Folglich war die Person der wir diese Warnung verdanken nur daraf aus von der Firma Geld zu bekommen und hat es absichtlich gemacht. So ist für sie Geld mehr wert, als ihr eigenes Kind. Das ist echt übel.

Edit: Wohoo 400 Beiträge. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fr34z0r (22. Oktober 2009)

@Wowneuling

Damit wirst du glaube ich sogar recht haben.

Als ich die Aufgaben gesehen hatte, war ich mitte 8.Klasse, kannte also noch nicht alles :/

Nunja, in diesem Fall ... ziehe ich meine Aussage zurück :/

Edit:

@Alion

*beglückwunsch*


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Oktober 2009)

ich würd gern mal "Kondome vor dem benutzen entpacken" lesen


----------



## Eryas (22. Oktober 2009)

Da gab's doch auch mal ne Frau, die ein Möbelhaus verklagt hat, weil sie in besagtem Laden über ein krabbelndes Kind gestolpert ist.
Das beste daran ist: es war ihr eigenes Kind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg
Eryas


----------



## Wowneuling (22. Oktober 2009)

Eryas schrieb:


> Da gab's doch auch mal ne Frau, die ein Möbelhaus verklagt hat, weil sie in besagtem Laden über ein krabbelndes Kind gestolpert ist.
> Das beste daran ist: es war ihr eigenes Kind
> 
> 
> ...


Daran zeigt sich die Dummheit der Amerikaner in solchen Dingen sehr deutlich. Wenn sie schlau gewesen wäre, hätte sie im Namen ihres Kindes eine Klage eingereicht, in einem Möbelhaus von einer Frau getreten worden zu sein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Oktober 2009)

das war die äußerst üppige schauspielerin die auch in Scary movie 2 mitspielt diese glaub rothaarige mir fällt der name nur nicht ein irgendwas mit Kathrin blablabla ach ka


----------



## Davatar (22. Oktober 2009)

Ich frag mich grad ob man in den USA ne Frau verklagen kann, die Silikon implantiert hat (in welchem Körperteil auch immer), aber da keinen Warnhinweis "Vorsicht: Enthält Fremdmaterial" angebracht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Oktober 2009)

das klappt sicher Oo


----------



## Davatar (22. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> das klappt sicher Oo


Ich werd reich, reich, reeeeeiiiiichhhh!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Oktober 2009)

aber du musst sie vögeln UND heiraten und dann verklagen auf vorspiegelung falscher tatsachen :/


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> aber du musst sie vögeln UND heiraten und dann verklagen auf vorspiegelung falscher tatsachen :/



das wär ja ne pure win situation


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Oktober 2009)

ich sag ja man kann nur gewinnen!


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

AMERIKA! das land der unbegrenzten möglichkeiten
*amerikanische natinalhymne laufen lass*
leute ich wander aus und verklag nen hunde besitzer weil mich der hund gestreift hat und ich deswegen haare auf meiner super tollen neuen hose hatte


----------



## Davatar (22. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> aber du musst sie vögeln UND heiraten und dann verklagen auf vorspiegelung falscher tatsachen :/


Cool, wo kann ich mich einschreiben? Oder brauch ich dazu ne Greencard? :S


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Oktober 2009)

Amerika ist wohl eher das land der begrenzten unmöglcihkeiten :/

und davatar du braucsht dich nicht eintragen außer vll im reisebüro, Flug nach amerika zum springbreak und dann besoffen heiraten XD


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

es ist doch eher das land der unbegrenzten unmöglichkeiten


----------



## Davatar (22. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Amerika ist wohl eher das land der begrenzten unmöglcihkeiten :/
> 
> und davatar du braucsht dich nicht eintragen außer vll im reisebüro, Flug nach amerika zum springbreak und dann besoffen heiraten XD


In Cancun war ich schonmal, nur war da kein Spring Brake zu der Jahreszeit. Die Idee wär zwar nicht verkehrt, aber an nem Spring Brake trifft man eher weniger reiche Frauen mit Implantanten und schliesslich soll sich die ganze Rackerei mit Heirat und Klage irgendwie auch lohnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Oktober 2009)

ach komm beim spring break sind inzwischen nicht nur studenten das ganze neureiche pack sucht doch ständig gelegenheiten zu feiern :/


----------



## Ymenia (23. Oktober 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Die hab ich noch nicht gehört.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Lillyan schrieb:


> Und genau deswegen gibt es so bescheuerte Warnhinweise. Überlegt euch einfach, dass hinter jedem Warnhinweis so eine ähnliche Geschichte steckt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich kenns außerdem, dass ein gewisser männlicher Depp sich nen Kaffee bestellt hat und damit ins Auto ist. Im Auto gab es keinen Getränkehalter und der ********* hat sich das koffeinhalte HEISSgetränk zwischen die Beine geklemmt, um noch Autofahren (oder wars nur ausparken?) zu können...dabei hat er sich sicher ganz schön die Kronjuwelen verbrannt, sonst hätte er vor Gericht wohl auch kaum Geld bekommen


----------



## Alion (23. Oktober 2009)

Apropos doofe gesetzte und die Dummheit von Amis. Heute morgen in der Zeitung gelesen.



> Eric Williamson aus Springfield im US-Bundesstaat Virginia wird wohl nie wieder nackt seine Küche betreten, ohne vorher die Vorhänge zuzuziehen. Am vergangenen Montag war der 29-Jährige um halb sechs Uhr morgens in die Küche gegangen, um sich einen Kaffee zu brauen – nackt. Just in diesem Moment spazierte eine Frau mit ihrem siebenjährigen Buben vor seinem Haus vorbei und sah den Nackedei durch das Fenster. Die Folge: Sie verklagte Williamson wegen exhibitionistischen Verhaltens. Daraufhin wurde er verhaftet. «Williamson wollte, dass ich und mein Kind ihn nackt sehen», so die Frau.
> 
> Williamson versteht die Welt nicht mehr: «Es stimmt, dass ich keine Kleider trug. Aber ich befand mich alleine in meinem Haus», sagte er gegenüber dem TV-Sender Sky News. Ausserdem sei es dunkel gewesen und er habe nicht gewusst, dass sich jemand vor dem Haus befand. «Ich bin selbst Vater einer fünfjährigen Tochter. Niemals könnte ich einem Kind etwas antun.» Die Polizei überprüft jetzt, ob Williamson wusste, dass die Frau und das Kind vor dem Haus standen. Sollte er verurteilt werden, drohen ihm ein Jahr Haft und eine Busse von 2000 Dollar.



Quelle: 20min.ch


----------



## BBQBoB (23. Oktober 2009)

ok das is krass Oo

mal ernsthaft die in amerika sind doch wirklich nicht mehr ganz sauber im kopf :/


----------



## Potpotom (23. Oktober 2009)

Unfassbar... stellt euch das mal vor, der Mann könnte seine Tochter alleine zurücklassen und ins Gefängnis wandern nur weil er sich nach dem Aufstehen rasch einen Kaffee machen wollte. In seinem eigenen Haus.

Die Frau die den verklagt hat... also nee... wenn sie nicht ebenfalls ein Kind hätte, dann sollte man sie von ihrem Leben erlösen.

Mal Hand aufs Herz, nach dem Aufstehen rennen wohl viele von uns fix in die Küche um rasch einen Kaffee zu machen und dann unter die Dusche zu springen. Also ich zieh mir da jetzt auch nicht unbedingt noch einen Mantel drüber. Wenn sich wer daran stört soll er halt nicht durch mein Fenster in MEINE Küche gucken. Krasse Scheisse.


----------



## BBQBoB (23. Oktober 2009)

ja gut in deutschland haben wir ja normalerweise auch rollos und die sind auch unten in normalfall um was weiß ich ca. 6-7 uhr also grad nachm aufstehn


----------



## Manowar (23. Oktober 2009)

In Deutschland ist es eh egal!
Du darfst so oft nackt durch deine Bude rennen, wie du willst.
Auch im Auto darf man nackt sein, auch Sex haben und ja,auch in nem Cabrio *g*


----------



## Alion (23. Oktober 2009)

Wenn ich in seiner Situation währe und Schudig gesprochen würde, würde ich die Frau wegen Spannern verklagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab mal im Fernsehen gesehen das in Spanien (oder Frankreich, keine Ahnung kann  mich nicht erinnern) es für 3 Wochen VERBOTEN war ZU STERBEN, weil die Friedhöfe überfüllt waren...


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2009)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Ich hab mal im Fernsehen gesehen das in Spanien (oder Frankreich, keine Ahnung kann  mich nicht erinnern) es für 3 Wochen VERBOTEN war ZU STERBEN, ewil die Friedhöfe überfüllt waren...



hab ich auch mal gelesen xD
würd gern wissen was passiert wäre wenn da einer gestorben wär O_o todesstrafe oder wie? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hab ich auch mal gelesen xD
> würd gern wissen was passiert wäre wenn da einer gestorben wär O_o todesstrafe oder wie?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


rezz und nochma killn *fg*


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2009)

wow suchti!!11


----------



## Asayur (1. November 2009)

Das war in Italien und weil sich einige einfach nicht an die Gesetze halten konnten mussten sie einen alten Gebäudekomplex zum Leichenhaus umbauen *g*


----------



## Silenzz (1. November 2009)

War das nicht in Brasilien? oO Meine das mal in der Welt gelesen zu haben.


----------



## Medmius (1. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

